
First moving picture of a solar eclipse – captured in 1900 - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/may/30/captivating-bfi-shares-first-footage-of-a-solar-eclipse-from-1900-john-nevil-maskelyne
======
richardhod
The photographer John Nevil Maskelyne was a well-known magician, writer, card-
sharp, occultist, and early hacker. Worth reading about him
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Nevil_Maskelyne](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Nevil_Maskelyne)

------
bookofjoe
The video: [https://youtu.be/q4jfPfMKBgU](https://youtu.be/q4jfPfMKBgU)

